
Back up everything with Python (Interview) - blarghmatey
https://www.podcastinit.com/episode-103-duplicity-with-kenneth-loafman/
======
fencepost
Note that this is a discussion with the current maintainer of duplicity
([http://duplicity.nongnu.org/](http://duplicity.nongnu.org/)), which does
block-level backups to any of a variety of remote storage services including
S3, Backblaze, Dropbox, Onedrive, Google Drive, etc. with various backends
contributed by whoever wants to build them. Backend requirements are minimal.

One thing I wasn't entirely comfortable with is that it sounded like it was
pretty much a single retired maintainer with a few active contributors.

